# 6 weeks...need to lose 36 pounds



## fireinthehole (Sep 2, 2004)

I know, I know, I'm not supposed to crash diet, but I'm really looking for HELP here, on how to go about this. Long story short, I entered a constest where if I don't hit my goal of losing 28 pounds w/ in three weeks, it's going to cost me a $grand.
My wieght loss isn't near on pace of where I need it to be. What do you recommend? If I have to crash, so so be it, but by October 31st. I need to weigh under 260. 
Current stats: I weigh 294, need to get down to 258. 
Yes, Meso. 
Should I cut my calories to under 1000 for the next six weeks, w/ no carbs?
Just eat high bran cereal like Kashi in the morning, and nothing by tuna and orage roughy and vegetables?

Yes, I know that this is definitely NOT the right way to do it, but I'm desperate and far behind my goal.
Should I look into perscription weight loss? If so, which ones?
I do do cardio four days a week for an hour at a shot, and hit the weights around three days a week as well. 

This contest is strictly weight loss, not body fat percentage.


----------



## LAM (Sep 2, 2004)

you will screw up your metabolim big time by losing an average of 6 lbs a week...


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 2, 2004)

fireinthehole said:
			
		

> if I don't hit my goal of losing 28 pounds w/ in three weeks, it's going to cost me a $grand.



might as well go ahead and get a part time job to pay back the $1000.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 2, 2004)

Why would you bet $1000 and then wait til the last minute to do it.  So you need to lose 28 lbs in 3 weeks or 34 in 6 weeks?

At any rate, I would harvest some of you organs.  A Kidney and part of your liver would have to weigh a great deal.  Plus, if you don't lose the weight, the money you get for your organs could be used to pay off the debt.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

Dud the only way youll come close  is by dropping cals like crazy, drinking tons of water, and Take an EC stack like 5 times a day, and cardio about an hour a day.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 2, 2004)

this was not a well thought out plan. what you should have done was bet them $20,000 that you could lose the weight. Then you could have went and got lypo done. Then after your friends paid you the $20,000 you could have turned around and paid the doctor bills. Bam, a new body for free!


----------



## BritChick (Sep 2, 2004)

BAAAAAD idea!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 2, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> this was not a well thought out plan. what you should have done was bet them $20,000 that you could lose the weight. Then you could have went and got lypo done. Then after your friends paid you the $20,000 you could have turned around and paid the doctor bills. Bam, a new body for free!


Now that is some ingenious thinking/advice!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 2, 2004)

If you can lose wait indiscriminately, look into t3 stacked with some kind of stimulant to prevent your appetite from going crazy.  You'll lose fat and muscle.

But I must say that doing this is enormously stupid, unhealthy, inappropriate; and certainly not worth a thousand dollars.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 2, 2004)

If losing *weight * is all you want to do, the fast.  I wouldn't recommend it but you'll lose all that weight.


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

Whats that lemon juice and cheyenne pepper thing?


----------



## fireinthehole (Sep 2, 2004)

Trust me, this is idiotic I know. I have trained for fourteen years, and never thought I would ask this question, as before when I did contests, I did cut over three months....however, I was a total moron, and didn't train...more appropriately DIET/have the discipline as I should have...and I'm paying for it.  

Yes, I was expecting the ridicule and deserve it.... so with that being said....

What is T3?

And I know it doesn't make it any better, but it's actually 8 weeks, not six after I looked at my calendar...the other thing...the total prize is $10K if I hit my goal...or if I don't I pay $1000.

Still doesn't make it right, just slightly justifiable!


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

go for it.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 2, 2004)

Exercise two hours a day switching between cardio, endurance, and resistance training.  Eat super low amounts of calories spread out in super small meals throughout the day.  

I did a crash diet a long time ago, which I regret.  However, I lost 40 pounds in 3 weeks.  It's possible, but not healthy.  You're also going to feel like crap for a little while.


----------



## aztecwolf (Sep 2, 2004)

that amount of money is not sufficient enoug to accomplish that goal you are trying to reach, you'll only mess yourself up, with long term effects, heck mayb the 1,000 can cover medical bills


----------



## aztecwolf (Sep 2, 2004)

does lippo cost less then 1000?, maybe you can do that and pocket the difference?


----------



## dalila (Sep 2, 2004)

I'd rather pay 1000! I lost 20kgs in 6 months ( was stupid and 18!) and even then felt like a zombie...


----------



## Big Smoothy (Sep 2, 2004)

fireinthehole said:
			
		

> I know, I know, I'm not supposed to crash diet, but I'm really looking for HELP here, on how to go about this. Long story short, I entered a constest where if I don't hit my goal of losing 28 pounds w/ in three weeks, it's going to cost me a $grand.



Fools and their money are often soon parted.


----------

